# Question about Bridal makeup and wedding party



## coachkitten (Jun 29, 2007)

A little info before I lay into my question.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As my full time job I work in as a Marketing Supervisor for an automotive company and doing make-up is hobby and sometimes as a part-time/side job.

I recently did a friends make-up for her wedding (for free) as a gift to her.  When I was there all of the bridesmaids, mother of the bride, and mother of the groom all wanted their make-up done.  One would come up and say, "I'm next!" or another would say, "I want you to do this type of look on me!"

I had never offered to do anyone elses make-up other than the bride, so I was kind of ticked off.  

In this case is it proper to say that if you would like your makeup done I charge $x amount?  I just thought that it was really rude that people assumed that they could just use me for free or expect me to do their makeup.  

I don't mind doing their makeup but it is costly for me to use my own supplies, tools, and time without any compensation.

I hope I don't come across as mean but I was wondering if this has happened to anyone else while at a wedding or event!  TIA!


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 29, 2007)

No, you're not being mean.  

It would have been just fine to politely and in a very chipper tone say:

"I would love to do your make-up!  I'm actually here to do ______'s make-up as a bridal gift to her.  Here is a sample portfolio* of some of my bridal looks.  You are welcome to have a peek.  I actually charge $__ for individual applications, so if that works for you, let's get started!" 

*I keep a small folio of polaroids from previous weddings in my traincase.

I usually work out a package for bridal parties, otherwise $45 each.  If there is at least 8, the bride is free.  I can get each one done in about 20 minutes.  I like to allow 45min to 1 hour for the bride.

I haven't had this happen to me before, but I have considered the possiblilty, so I actually rehearse what I might say when a sticky situation arises.


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 29, 2007)

that happened to me back in march - i showed up at the groom's house to do my friend's makeup (she was the bride) but it turned out her mother-in-law to be had booked her an appt to get her hair and makeup done - and while i was waiting around, the groom's aunt got me to do her makeup - i only did the eyes and as soon as the groom arrived, i jetted out of there - the groom came to take us to their hotel so that we could get a little rest and then get ready - we woke up at 5am to drive to OC.  anyhow, i couldn't say no to the aunt - it's this whole "respect" thing to your elders in my culture 

but yeah, if i were do it again, i would just say that this was a gift to the bride and then depending if i wanted to do makeup for others, i'd say i charge this amt or say i have to go get myself ready and excuse myself.  

you had every right to be ticked off when everyone wanted their makeup done for free.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 29, 2007)

I noticed too, how you dress & carry yourself can help to ward off 'freebie wanters'.

I wear all black of course. (I've had this thing about black since high school).  I took 2 of my business cards and laminated them back to back.  I put two small holes in each top corner & connected it to a slick stainless steel eyeglass chain using o-rings.  

I wear this around my neck at all times on all jobs.  Couple this with wearing a perfectly executed neutral day make-up look, ultimate professionalism, a well organized kit/train case - you project the polished image of a PROFESSIONAL MAKE-UP ARTIST.  This seems to help ward off pests.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jun 29, 2007)

Honey, you are a business!!! They have to respect that. 

You have to set ground rules the next time you do something like that. You will do the brides make up for free, but instruct her that if anyone else wants their make up done it will cost them. With the price of gas these days, you need to be paid for your services.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jun 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_No, you're not being mean. 

It would have been just fine to politely and in a very chipper tone say:

"I would love to do your make-up! I'm actually here to do ______'s make-up as a bridal gift to her. Here is a sample portfolio* of some of my bridal looks. You are welcome to have a peek. I actually charge $__ for individual applications, so if that works for you, let's get started!" 

*I keep a small folio of polaroids from previous weddings in my traincase.

I usually work out a package for bridal parties, otherwise $45 each. If there is at least 8, the bride is free. I can get each one done in about 20 minutes. I like to allow 45min to 1 hour for the bride.

I haven't had this happen to me before, but I have considered the possiblilty, so I actually rehearse what I might say when a sticky situation arises._

 
AGREE!!!!!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jun 29, 2007)

This type of behavior burns me up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 People don't respect our part of the industry at times. 

Don't let them walk over us!!!!


----------



## martygreene (Jun 29, 2007)

With bridal work, I require all wedding party members to be pre-booked with me through the bride. If someone changes their mind at the event and doesn't want it anymore, they are still responsible for the fees as I have a 15 day cancellation requirement.

For people who decide they want my services day-of, they get put in AFTER everyone who has contracted with me, and they have a flat higher rate regardless, and they do not get much say in what I do for them (I don't travel with my full kit to bridal clients with whom I have done a demo). 

The only freebie that I will do is a flower girl under the age of 12, and in such cases I do a light eyeshadow wash, lipgloss, and blush. That is it.


----------



## ms.marymac (Jun 29, 2007)

What I want to know is if hair stylists deal with this.  I know someone would not roll into a salon and expect a free service (at least I hope they wouldn't), do they ask for free hairstyles from freelance stylists?


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_What I want to know is if hair stylists deal with this.  I know someone would not roll into a salon and expect a free service (at least I hope they wouldn't), do they ask for free hairstyles from freelance stylists?_

 
Yes...

I have actually had many more people ask me to "do something to their hair" when I'm working as a hair stylist rather than a MUA.
It is much harder for people to see you as professional when you are friends w/ the bride, but I agree with everyone else.  If time permits, tell them that you'd be more than happy to do their makeup for $x as soon as you are done w/ the clients that booked w/ you in advance.


----------



## ms.marymac (Jun 30, 2007)

My suggestion is to find out where they work, show up unannounced and ask for free products/services.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 1, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your responses!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It will be helpful to have these tips the next time that it happens!  I really appreciate it!


----------



## Kiseki (Jul 1, 2007)

At my last bridal makeup thingie, bride plus mother, grandmother and two maids of honor, one of the aunts stopped and without even saying hello or good morning she just looks at me and says:

"You would be the makeup person?"

The tone of her voice just reeked of disdain but still I smiled, said hello and said that yes, I was there for makeup, then she turns and says "And I suppose one has to pay." and it was still in a cynical, rude tone so I turned and said how much I charged and if she was willing to wait then I would do her makeup and this time I wasn't particularly cheery when I replied.

Yeah, sure I'll do your makeup for free, right after I throw myself down the stairs.


----------



## TheManda (Jul 2, 2007)

I did a friend's make up as a gift just a few weeks ago. While I was doing her demo I made sure to make it clear that I was doing only her make up. That way I had her backing if someone else asked about it.


----------



## *Luna* (Jul 2, 2007)

Friend or not it is completly unacceptable behavior for her or her bridal party to assume that everyone is free. I book ahead of time. All bridal party members have up until 14 days prior to the wedding to book or cancel. Reason # 1254 weddings are no longer my primary focus. I liked them at first but everything turns into a PITA!


----------



## *Luna* (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiseki* 

 
_At my last bridal makeup thingie, bride plus mother, grandmother and two maids of honor, one of the aunts stopped and without even saying hello or good morning she just looks at me and says:

"You would be the makeup person?"

The tone of her voice just reeked of disdain but still I smiled, said hello and said that yes, I was there for makeup, then she turns and says "And I suppose one has to pay." and it was still in a cynical, rude tone so I turned and said how much I charged and if she was willing to wait then I would do her makeup and this time I wasn't particularly cheery when I replied.

Yeah, sure I'll do your makeup for free, right after I throw myself down the stairs._

 

I think attitudes like that warrent an immediate rate increase.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Luna** 

 
_I think attitudes like that warrent an immediate rate increase._

 





You made my day!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 21, 2007)

Thank you everyone for all of your helpful advice!  I really appreciate it.  I am going to get a contract together and also stick up for myself if this ever happens again.


----------



## bubbas454 (Jul 22, 2007)

I tell you what bugs me...

 I recently did the make-up for my sister in laws wedding. I did the bride and her chief bridesmaid for free with no expenses for the make-up asked as it was my way of helping her and me as i am still training so any experience is good.
I did not and do not expect paying but what really annoyed me was the fact that in the speeches everyone who had helped got thanked and got a gift and i got nothing.

Dont get me wrong I dont need a bunch of flowers but it would have been nice to have been thanked for my hard work considering I didnt just do the make-up before the wedding i touched up before any photos and re-did it all for the evening..

Sorry needed a rant lol


----------



## studiosila (Aug 4, 2007)

I have a request in the bridal makeup contract that clearly states 'minimal traffic while the bride is getting ready- every one gets to see her when she makes her grand entrance' Its diplomacy meets a bit of firmness at times when i politely tell people to wait till she is ready each time there is a knock at the door 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cause initially i would get a lot of interference from friends family on less blush, more blush, etc etc and that totally frazzels the bride. It also wards off many freebie desirers!


----------



## Kiseki (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_






You made my day!!!_

 

Yes, my immediate reaction would be to increase the rate, but I don't want them to compare rates afterward and have someone slandering me.

She probably did find I was snobbish and rude, but she was not easy either.


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_I noticed too, how you dress & carry yourself can help to ward off 'freebie wanters'.

I wear all black of course. (I've had this thing about black since high school). I took 2 of my business cards and laminated them back to back. I put two small holes in each top corner & connected it to a slick stainless steel eyeglass chain using o-rings. 

I wear this around my neck at all times on all jobs. Couple this with wearing a perfectly executed neutral day make-up look, ultimate professionalism, a well organized kit/train case - you project the polished image of a PROFESSIONAL MAKE-UP ARTIST. This seems to help ward off pests._

 
that is a fantastic idea! the cards laminated as a badge or something. i do the all black too, but i like to wear hats and bangles, etc... with the neutral makeup too.... i did my friend's makeup (a singer) recently and ppl were saying "the makeup artist.  she looks like a makeup artist" lol (i'm not one professionally yet) but i thought it was interesting what people perceive as what a mua looks like!


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bubbas454* 

 
_I tell you what bugs me...

I recently did the make-up for my sister in laws wedding. I did the bride and her chief bridesmaid for free with no expenses for the make-up asked as it was my way of helping her and me as i am still training so any experience is good.
I did not and do not expect paying but what really annoyed me was the fact that in the speeches everyone who had helped got thanked and got a gift and i got nothing.

Dont get me wrong I dont need a bunch of flowers but it would have been nice to have been thanked for my hard work considering I didnt just do the make-up before the wedding i touched up before any photos and re-did it all for the evening..

Sorry needed a rant lol_

 
omg! i'm so sorry to hear that.. that really sucks! we are just not appreciated!!  she'll remember when she sees her pics and think how pretty she looks  :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------

